# Looking for Voice Tracks for Animation



## Specter (Apr 22, 2008)

Hey guys-
I'm working on some animation sequences, and I need some individual voice tracks (so that each voice is in a separate mp3 file- not the original songs). 

I'm looking for the individual voice tracks for:

The Headless Horseman (yes, emailed HalloweenBob, but not heard back yet)
Grim Grinning Ghosts
This is Halloween

I'd REALLY appreciate if you could PM me or post back here!
Thanks!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Here is the GGG headless knight... I pulled it a while back and saved it. Not sure if that was the same as the Headless Horseman?
http://www.4shared.com/audio/uJunvY1y/GGG_HeadlessKnight.html


----------



## Specter (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks FG, but that's not what I'm looking for. I need a pack of individual MP3's - each is only singing ONE PART of the song. Essentially, individual voice tracks. So the GGG would have about 3-4 different MP3's, each representing a different voice in the song. 

Anyone else know where to get that?


----------



## bfjou812 (Jun 6, 2008)

I've got a Narrated version of The Headless Horseman. PM me if you want it.


----------



## Specter (Apr 22, 2008)

oh thanks- but the headless horseman version I was looking for was made by HalloweenBob. He made it for Sindy Skinless and the Decomposers (his singing skeleton quartet).


----------



## CROGLINVAMPIRE (Sep 21, 2006)

If its something you have a script for, I'd be happy to cut some voiceovers for you...not sure if your looking for a specific file or something...pm me


----------

